# Brown spotting



## LULU37 (Nov 17, 2004)

Hi I am on day 21 of my cycle, I detected my surge on days 15 and 16, I ususally get my period around day 26-28, although it has on one occasion come on day 24. Today I have noticed some light brown discharge, could it be a sign of pregnancy?
Thanks
Louise


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Could be 2 things; an implantation bleed and theref ore early stages of pregnancy or the body´s response to an increased level of progesterone and not necessarily pregnancy related.
I think it´s going to be a matter of waiting.

Ruth


----------

